# مشروع تخرج في الطاقة الشمسية



## ABOOD277 (13 أبريل 2011)

من جامعة بوليتيكنيكو دي ميلانو المحطات المركبة بالتكامل مع محطات الطاقة الشمسية باللغة الايطاليةhttps://www.politesi.polimi.it/bitst...Radice.PDF.pdf


----------



## مغربـي (15 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لك اخي لك مني اجنل نحية


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (16 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك لمشاركتك


----------



## مصطفى الشيباني (19 أبريل 2011)

ممممممكككككككوووورررررررررجدددددددددددددااااااااا


----------



## خالد كودي (6 مايو 2014)

ارجو المساعدة 
عندي مشروع تخرخ بعنوان solar energy regulator

نقلا عن الواشنطن بوست
ترجمة - كرستينا سعيد :
فى هذه الأيام التى ينتظرك كل شهر شبح فاتورة الكهرباء بما كتب فيها من مبالغ كبيرة، فى الوقت نفسه الذى لم تكن فيه الإضاءة طوال الشهر سوى شبح قليل الظهور، يكون من المشاهد المثيرة للبهجة أن يشير عداد الكهرباء الموجود خارج منزلك إلى انخفاض النقود المدفوعة مع توافر التيار الكهربى طوال الوقت، بل وتوزيع فائض الطاقة على جيرانك .
نعم هذه حقيقة وواقع ملموس فى بضع مئات المنازل، ولكنها فى الولايات المتحدة والمثبت على أسطحها الألواح الشمسية ضمن مايعرف باسم نظام الخلية الشمسية والتى تعمل على توليد الكهرباء من أشعة الشمس .
قال اد فنسنز( أحد مؤسسى شركة صن رن لبناء نظام الطاقة الشمسية وتركيبها فى كاليفورنيا ): فى كل مرة يطلب شخص تركيب خلية طاقة شمسية يكون هذا دليل على الحاجة إلى المزيد من توزيع الطاقة النظيفة المطلوبة ومن جهة أخرى تقليل توزيع الكهرباء من قبل شركات المرافق العامة .
يبدو هذا جيدا لحكومة دولة تسعى للحد من استهلاك الوقود الحيوى، والآن بعض شركات المرافق تتحدى جزء كبير من الجهود المبذولة لتوفير الطاقة المتجددة ومن ضمن هذه الجهود توفير الطاقة الشمسية .
يبدو من الوهلة الأولى أن العمل على توفير هذه الطاقة يسير بخطوات بطيئة لكنها ثابتة ومتقدمة للأمام فى اتجاه للتحول الجذرى لاستخدام الطاقة الشمسية فى المنازل والشركات فى جميع الأنحاء .
وتنافس المرافق العامة هذا النوع من الصناعة وتدعم إنشاء المزيد من محطات توليد الطاقة ومد خطوط الأسلاك لكل مجموعات المستخدمين ويريدون من المنظمين والعاملين نحو تغيير تسعيرة هيكل الطاقة الشمسية بحيث يدفع مستهلكيها المزيد وأكثر من الكهرباء المستخدمة .
يقول الداعين لاستخدام الطاقة الشمسية أن كل بيت يقوم بتثبيت خلية طاقة شمسية يوفر الكثير لشركات المرافق العامة وللمجتمع أيضا .قال توم بيتش( المستشار الرئيسى لكروس بوردر للطاقة والتى قامت بعمل دراسة كاملة عن صناعة الطاقة الشمسية ): "يجب تقليل بناء محطات توليد الكهرباء وتقليل مد خطوط التوصيل لأن المدخرات من مستخدمى الطاقة الشمسية عملت على تحطيم أسعار خدمات هذه المرافق ووضحت مخاوفهم من استبدال خدماتهم، وتختلف هذه التفاصيل قليلا فى 43 ولاية أخرى والتى اعتمدت صافى استهلاك الطاقة والذى يعمل كالتالى: يثبت أصحاب المنازل أنظمة الطاقة الشمسية على أسقف منازلهم فى الأيام المشمسة وخاصة وقت الظهيرة حيث يمكن لهذه الخلايا توليد المزيد من الكهرباء وتكون أكثر من احتياجات المنازل، فيمتد فائض الطاقة تلقائيا على الشبكة الكهربائية وتوزع للمنازل المجاورة مما أدى إلى توقف عدادات الكهرباء فى المنازل والتحرك عكس عقارب الساعة ويعود الفضل لتوليد الكهرباء من الشمس ودفع مبالغ أقل من عملاء المرافق العامة التقليدية، لكن فى الليل والأيام الملبدة بالغيوم، وأحيانا ارتفاع الطلب. لايزال الناس فى حاجة لمصادر الطاقة المعتادة من شركات المرافق والكهرباء العامة والتى يجب تقديمها على الفور كما تقدم للمنازل الأخرى ومحطات توليد الكهرباء هى المكان الوحيد الذى يمكن أن يقدم الطاقة فى مثل هذه الأوقات مثل محطة أديسون فى جنوب كاليفورنيا وشبكتها العملاقة من خطوط النقل والتوزيع والتى تخدم منازل ومستهلكين على مساحة 50000 ميل مربع .
وقال المسؤولون عن شركات المرافق العامة: إن مستهلكى الطاقة الشمسة يدفعون أقل رغم تناوب استخدام الكهرباء المولدة من هذه المحطات وبالتالى يقل أسهامهم فى بناء وصيانة المحطات ويتحول على دافعى الضرائب الآخرين .
قال ستيف أى مالنايت ( نائب رئيس خدمة عملاء الطاقة لشركة المحيط الهادى للغاز والكهرباء ):"حتى فى يوم 7/24 يستمر هؤلاء العملاء فى الاستفادة من الخدمة أى مستخدمى الطاقة الشمسية ويبلغ عددهم فى شمال كاليفورنيا 85000 من أصل 5 ملايين مستهلك للكهرباء المولدة بالطرق العادية .
وفى تقرير لشركة أريزونا للخدمات العامة: بأن لديها 18000 مستخدم طاقة شمسية من أصل 1.1 مليون عميل ومستخدم للكهرباء وتكلفة تقديم الخدمة لهم 1000 دولار عن كل مناوبة على مدار العام ويتم حساب تكلفتها على دافعى الضرائب الآخرين .
وقال جون هاتفيلد ( نائب رئيس الشركة للاتصالات ):"أنها ليست مسألة أرباح أو فوائد ولكنها مسألة تكاليف وستقدم الشركة اقتراح فى يوليو القادم لجهاز تنظيم الولاية واللجنة المؤسسة لتغير النظام الحالى. فى كاليفورنيا لجنة المرافق العامة تعيد فحص التكاليف والفوائد لصافى استهلاك الطاقة لتنفيذ قرارها برفع غطاء التكلفة عن المنازل فى كافة أرجاء الولاية التى سوف تعمل على نظام الطاقة الشمسية".
حتى وقت قريب كان عدد مستهلكى الطاقة المعتادة فى جميع أنحاء الولايات وكان مستخدمى الطاقة الشمسية قليل نظرا لارتفاع أسعار الخلايا الشمسية، لكن فى السنوات الأخيرة توجهت الولايات المتحدة لمزيد من الاهتمام والتشجيع على استخدام الطاقة المتجددة وانخفضت تكلفة تركيب هذه الأنظمة بشكل ملحوظ وبالتالى ازداد عدد المنازل المعتمد عليها إلى نحو 270000 وقفا لمنظمة SEIA .
فى العام الماضى تم تركيب أكثر من 80000 نظام طاقة شمسية حيث أتاحت شركة صن رن لأصحاب المنازل إمكانية تأجير اللوحات الشمسية لمدة 20 عاما .
وسرعة انتشار هذه الأنظمة يشكل احتمال كبير للانقلاب على احتكار السلطة لتقديم الطاقة لقرن من الزمان مقابل ضمان المنظمين لمعدل العائد لهم .
قالت كارى كولين هيت ( نائب رئيس منظمة SEIA للشؤون الخارجية ):" إن التكنولوجيا الجديدة ستؤثر على عملهم".
ومن جهة أخرى قال كرين (الرئيس ومدير تنفيذى لشركة ( NRG فى لقاء للشركات الكبرى والمستقلة لتقديم الطاقة مارس الماضى برعاية صحيفة وول 
ستريت: إن المرافق تدرك أن انتشار الطاقة الشمسية يشكل تهديدا على أعمالهم كما جاء بالصحيفة ".
هناك بديل أو حل آخر يمكن تحميل مستهلكى الطاقة الشمسية رسوم استخدامهم الكهرباء المولدة بالطرق العادية متى أرادو وهذا النظام متبع فى ولاية فيرجينيا منذ عامين .
حيث يوجد 833 منتج للكهرباء من الطاقة الشمسية من ضمن 2.3 مليون عميل و5 فقط من منتجى الكهرباء بالطاقة الشمسية قادرين على دفع الرسوم لأنها أغلى بكثير من الرسوم العادية للمشتركين الآخرين .
قال ستان بلاكويل (مدير حلول العملاء):"إذا كان لديك نظام الطاقة الشمسية والسماء ملبدة بالغيوم لمدة أسبوع فإنك لاتقدر على انتاج الكهرباء فى هذا الوقت يجب أن تدفع مقابل الحصول على الكهرباء، فهل تعتقد أنه من المنصف لجارك الذى لايملك وحدة طاقة شمسية أن يدفع مقابل الطاقة بهذه الأسعار العالية بينما أنت فقط تدفع عندما لاتستطيع توليد الكهرباء ".
هذا بالظبط نوع الاقتراحات المقدم من قبل الداعين لاستخدام الطاقة الشمسية وفينستر واحد منهم وشكلوا منظمة جديدة عن هذه الصناعة لمواجهة الأنظمة المناهضة لهم وخاصة فى ولايتى كاليفورنيا وأريزونا .
وقال فينستر : السبب الوحيد الذى ستخوض من أجله شركات المرافق العامة المعركة من أجله أنها تعرف أنه صدام طويل المدى وسننافسهم فيه ونفوز أيضا".





 كلام أجانب

- See more at: http://www.al-mowaten.com/new/ar/news/5135#sthash.02kpa6TA.dpuf


----------

